

Crowd-sourced Eclipse Autocompletion - mallamanis
http://de.slideshare.net/Microbiotic/being-amazon-for-software-developers-ide-20-crowdsourcing-mal-anders-javaland-2014

======
Edmond
Not sure about the overall proposal but static code analysis and code
completion as a service is something I have been wishing for.

But that is only for a selfish reason, it would save me from having to do the
work for my own IDE HiveMind (crudzilla.com) :)

*Perhaps this is something the Eclipse project should undertake, decouple the JDT from the Eclipse IDE so that it can be used by other developer front-end tools.

